# 78,000 dollars worth of Yamaha motors!



## Capt Rick Hiott

We just had a big King tournament here in Charleston. Here is one of a YellowFin with three big ones on the back.


----------



## Slip

Wow!!!


----------



## Armada_4x4

sweeeeet!


----------



## Captain Dave

PRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrr


----------



## Bull Fish

Gulp.....Gulp......Gulp....Gulp...And so on.


----------



## fishingcacher

Does that mean each motor is $26,000? I can buy a car for that price.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

It is crazy,,but yeah 26,000 each!


----------



## Gator_Nutz

That is nice. What size boat had these?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

I know it was a YellowFin,,,It could have been there 36'er.
Here is another pic of it. Its a good lookin boat!!


----------



## Chase This!

Gitty up. Must be either the 36ft, or the 42. Sweet ride either way. 

Brandon


----------



## Wading Mark

fishingcacher said:


> Does that mean each motor is $26,000? I can buy a car for that price.


$20,000 - $23,000 installed from most local dealers.


----------



## Chase This!

That's the 36


----------



## Gator_Nutz

Nice rig but he's fudging a little if that is a 36'. Their website shows max hp to be 900. Which leads me to my question. I think most new boats have a sticker that shows info such as maximum weight and max hp allowed. If you put more power on that boat than the sticker says is allowed that will cause some insurance problems, won't it? I have a Baystealth 2150 and it's max hp is 150 which is what I have. I would rather have a 200 on it for a little extra power but I was told I could not do that legally. What's the poop?


----------



## David_Conroe

My dad bought a bass boat awhile back and ran into that problem, it was rated for a 150 and he wanted a 200 merc. He just had the dealer put 150 cowling on it and claimed it was a 150hp...


----------



## richg99

Never confuse having money, nor having acquired formal education......with common sense...Rich


----------



## The Machine

must be nice


----------



## Ibeafireman

I just wish I could afford the gas for that boat...must be an unreal fuel bill.


----------



## Oceola

Not so fast...notice the hand crank chum/meat grinder...guess he couldn't afford the electric model..LOL


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

After I picked up jaw off the floor all I could say #[email protected]!^&)*^. I know I guy with a Yellowfin that runs Yamaha's I'll send him this way to check out the picture.


----------



## Arlon

That's more than I paid for my house..


----------



## spitfire

Now that's a machine gents!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave

Arlon said:


> That's more than I paid for my house..


LCM Marine have on sale 20 K a piece... what a deal...


----------



## whistlingdixie

yea but the price of that motor is just the motor. Not including the fly by wire steering and throttle, prop, and installation. I thought yellowfin only worked with mercury now? Anyways that is the best boat in my opinion as far as center consoles. At least the guy knew what motors to buy instead of messing with those black anchors AKA the black death. LOL


----------



## whistlingdixie

Oh and that boat looks like the team boat or it is brand new cause there are no numbers on the side.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

Prob the team boat. The guy driving has a yellow "yellowfin" fishing shirt on.


----------



## ccrocker1313

Captain WFO in his New Contender same power Blew By Mr. Yellowfin last weekend in AL.(SKA) 73.4 MPH..It's Just What I heard....


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

How would y'all compare the yf to the tender? I have my very strong opinion here, resale value ahem...amongst other things.


----------



## ccrocker1313

Both are great boats the Contender's new hull is faster,resale you can't go wrong either way you got Great boat YF or Contender. YF is a factory boat no dealer network that can be a problem when your support is in another state..


----------



## whistlingdixie

i don't want to hurt anyones feeling but i love contender and i love yellowfin but yellowfin is a better boat hands down. I started out fishing contenders and have alwasy loved one and one day i might own one but comparing a contender to a yellowfin is like comparing a ford pinta to a cadillac. You may have seen a contender fly by a yellowfin but i bet you money the guy driving the contender would easily give up his boat for that yellowfin.


----------



## ccrocker1313

I'll take that bet...


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

Yellowfin is a better boat!


----------



## whistlingdixie

ccrocker1313 said:


> I'll take that bet...


Crocker I know you sell Contenders and i am right there with you because i also sell boats but dude come on. Yellowfin vs contender? Thats like someone comparing my skeeter boats vs a lakeandbay. i can't compare. Its not apples to apples its more like yellowfin being an apple and contender being a grape. I have fished a lot and i mean a lot all over the country hands down best center console is the yellowfin. The only disadvantage is that you hae to drag it back to florida to get warranty work done but the great thing is that you rarely ever have to because it is what i call a BAMF (bad arse .....) you can fill in the rest. So don't take that bet because if i was comparing any other boat to a contender i would be on your side.


----------



## hookemkev

26K EACH...man what a deal, i sure am glad you got THREE!!!!!! lol...great lookin ride...i think my boat would fit sideways in that thing and you could use it as a DINGY!


----------



## ccrocker1313

The bet was that the Contender Guy would want the YF It's Platt(aka Captain WFO)...lol.... Yf is a Great Boat...


----------



## whistlingdixie

hey does contender still make the 23T and if so what do ya'll have in stock. we do not sell any offshore center consoles and i love the 23T i would want twin f150 yammies


----------



## 007

whistlingdixie said:


> hey does contender still make the 23T and if so what do ya'll have in stock. we do not sell any offshore center consoles and i love the 23T i would want twin f150 yammies


He sure does! It was on display at the Texas Deep Sea Rodeo. Twin 150 Yammies.


----------



## Angler 1

What makes the yellowfin a better boat hands down? Construction?



whistlingdixie said:


> i don't want to hurt anyones feeling but i love contender and i love yellowfin but yellowfin is a better boat hands down. I started out fishing contenders and have alwasy loved one and one day i might own one but comparing a contender to a yellowfin is like comparing a ford pinta to a cadillac. You may have seen a contender fly by a yellowfin but i bet you money the guy driving the contender would easily give up his boat for that yellowfin.


----------



## Wading Mark

Angler 1 said:


> What makes the yellowfin a better boat hands down? Construction?


No, Contender is not as custom but every bit as well made. Just depends upon your preferences.


----------



## Captain Dave

Everyone has opinions.. I would be happy for someone to take me out about 60-90 miles out and test fish em to compare..

What happen to your signiture ? I like that hard head red pic....



Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Yellowfin is a better boat!


----------



## ccrocker1313

I sold the 23 T but they will make another one for you..


----------



## whistlingdixie

Angler 1 said:


> What makes the yellowfin a better boat hands down? Construction?


Its not just construction. the difference between a yellowfin is that they use different materials. Its not a mass produced boat like contender which means more time is put into these boats and their design. They have a huge huge carolina flair bow which almost eliminates any type of spray. the resale value you have on it is incredible and contender has an outstanding resale value also. Both these boats are outstanding boats and hands down top of the line but when you start comparing a boat that is not mass produced to one that is then you encounter a few flaws and the material used may be a little cheaper to save on cost. Its like a hatteras which is mass produced for a sport fisher being compared to a buddy davis which is a custom boat.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Logo*

Here it is incase you lost it..



Captain Dave said:


> Everyone has opinions.. I would be happy for someone to take me out about 60-90 miles out and test fish em to compare..
> 
> What happen to your signiture ? I like that hard head red pic....


----------

